# Rod and Reel Question



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm pretty novice to fishing and am looking to buy a new rod and reel. I'm not really looking to spend a whole lot maybe around $80. I would like to use it while back packing, what do you guys think of the telescopic poles?


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I will also be heading down to Lake Powell in two weeks for a week, any suggestions on what to use and where to go?


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

I am not a big fan of telescopic poles and I would rather have a 4 peice take down with a good case for back packing. But i have not looked at the newer telescopic equipment it might be much nicer than years ago.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Lake Powell answer - For small mouth fish the rocky points the taper down into the water. Throw 2-3" dark green or brown rubber grubs with a weighted jig head. I have caught them from shore and from boat that way. Fish the back bays and arms in the shallow weeds and sticks for large mouth using spin baits. I did not fish for stripers at that time of year so I can't help with that other than anchovies down along the shaded cliff walls (guess). It will be fun and you will catch fish.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

For $80 you should be able to get a quality rod/reel combo. I'd also recommend a 4 piece rod as was mentioned before.

This might be worth looking into... http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/spor ... /cat101052

I cant vouch for quality on it though as Ive never used that brand and it may be a pile of junk.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmm... Same combo with a $15 mail in rebate.

http://www.basspro.com/Pflueger-reg-PFL ... escription


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> For $80 you should be able to get a quality rod/reel combo. I'd also recommend a 4 piece rod as was mentioned before.
> 
> This might be worth looking into... http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/spor ... /cat101052
> 
> I cant vouch for quality on it though as Ive never used that brand and it may be a pile of junk.


We use a very similiar setup Shakespeare same style kit when we travel back to South Dakota...great for the price and haven't had any problems catch'n SD Walleye, Pike, White Bass, Drum Fish...good little setup for traveling when you have to consider space...where a one piece rod won't cut it. We really like our Shakespeare Travel-kits...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If I were you, I would buy a 2 piece, 6' 6", Med-Light action Ugly Stick. They run about $40. Then put the best reel you can afford on it (ask the guys at the desk at Sportsman's or Cabela's) and then get yourself a case that can stow your rod broken down with the reel on it. Its not hard to attach a setup like this to your backpack for camping trips, and the case does a good job at protecting both rod and reel. 

PS-Stay away from telescopic rods. Every single one I have ever seen has been a POS.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Chaser said:


> If I were you, I would buy a 2 piece, 6' 6", Med-Light action Ugly Stick. They run about $40. Then put the best reel you can afford on it (ask the guys at the desk at Sportsman's or Cabela's) and then get yourself a case that can stow your rod broken down with the reel on it. Its not hard to attach a setup like this to your backpack for camping trips, and the case does a good job at protecting both rod and reel.
> 
> PS-Stay away from telescopic rods. Every single one I have ever seen has been a POS.


+1 thats pretty much how i do it although i take the reel off in transport cause my tube wont support it the tube i use is an old cardboard roller from something my dad brought home from work

and a reel i would say is the flueger trion i just picked up one the other day and its nice and smooth and it comes with an extra spool as well

just my 2 cents here


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Chaser said:


> If I were you, I would buy a 2 piece, 6' 6", Med-Light action Ugly Stick. They run about $40. Then put the best reel you can afford on it (ask the guys at the desk at Sportsman's or Cabela's) and then get yourself a case that can stow your rod broken down with the reel on it. Its not hard to attach a setup like this to your backpack for camping trips, and the case does a good job at protecting both rod and reel.
> 
> PS-Stay away from telescopic rods. Every single one I have ever seen has been a POS.


I'd second the Ugly Stick as well. Not as easy to pack as a 4 piece but man, they are in-destructible!

Ive had a couple for darn near 20 years now.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

cfarnwide said:


> I'd second the Ugly Stick as well. Not as easy to pack as a 4 piece but man, they are in-destructible!
> 
> Ive had a couple for darn near 20 years now.


+3! I got tired of breaking expensive rods. Went with Ugly Sticks and they have been through hell and back and are all still going good. I have a cracked eyelet on one pole I need to replace. But overall I've been extremely happy with them. I use the 7ft'ers though, more action.

For the first time in many many years, I did buy a couple dedicated kokanee trolling poles. I need to get cases for them to protect them from accidents. Got the lamglass 8ft super ultra-lights. Used them once, man are they springy! Going to be really fun with a silver bullet on.

-DallanC


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Are anchovies a necessity for striper fishing at powell?


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I ended up getting a 6'6" four piece ugly stick rod


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

adamb said:


> I ended up getting a 6'6" four piece ugly stick rod


Best of BOTH worlds! Glad it worked out for you.


----------

